# Need help and advice from fellow squatters



## saul (Mar 16, 2019)

I found an abandonedbuilding and was wondering how I could take owner ship of it


----------



## saul (Mar 16, 2019)

If anyone's interested in helpin out and sharing the building let me know it's located in San Francisco


----------



## saul (Mar 16, 2019)

The house has been vacant for 10 plus years now and there have been people squatting there which is my main concern there have been reports of 2 fires and drug use and fights i'm guessing the people who still stay there are meth heads when i walked in the floor was in really bad shape there was a needle close by and there aren't any signs that the people who are squatting it are actually taking care of it in a report it said that they would throw trash outside of the building almost on a daily basis when i crawled in it was empty there was a kitchen knife stuffed into a corner and a piece of glass and a shelf on the side of the entrance the inside was terribly kept i wouldn't really like to kick the current inhabitants out i guess i'm just gonna have to try to make a deal with them and work this situation out. ant advice on how i should approach this?


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 16, 2019)

If the tweakers don't burn the place down by accident, they will steal your shit every chance they get, call the cops on each other every month when their obamaphones go on, and generally be lousy neighbors. If you have to share with drug addicts, i would go with junkies every time over meth-heads, and i used to be one.

Find another building.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 16, 2019)

Don't share a squat with tweakers and don't try to work a deal with them. Find another place.

Edit: also don't attempt to kick them out of their home just because you want it, that uh...is just fucked up. Best advice I would say is to find another building preferably far away from that one.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 16, 2019)

Whats the address?


----------



## blank (Mar 17, 2019)

As far as I'm aware, step 1 is actually living there for 5+ years.


----------

